# انا مسيحي



## الياس دكور (21 يناير 2007)

انا مسيحي وابن للرب جالس بين نوعيات من الناس  ودون ان اعرفكم عن نفسي  يجب ان تعرفوني انني ابن للرب يسوع ومخلص 
كيف تعرفوني  الجواب يجب ان يكون كتابي .  ارجو مشاركة جميع الاحباء


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## فلسطينية (5 فبراير 2007)

استغفر الله


----------



## ayate_lahhe (8 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بس قولي يااخي كيف للرب ان يموت,?


----------



## Bino (8 فبراير 2007)

الرب يباركك و يعطيك أن شهد له فى أى مكان و زمان


----------



## قلم حر (9 فبراير 2007)

ayate_lahhe قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بس قولي يااخي كيف للرب ان يموت,?


جهل مستمر ؟؟؟؟؟
و هل يموت الاٍله ؟
فقط الجسد هو الذي مات .....و قام .
فلتقرأ أكثر عن المسيحيه من مصادر موثوقه .
---------------------------------------------------------
ألياس دكور :
أهلا بيك منور ..منتظرين نشاط كبير منك .
ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## ayate_lahhe (9 فبراير 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> جهل مستمر ؟؟؟؟؟
> و هل يموت الاٍله ؟
> فقط الجسد هو الذي مات .....و قام .
> فلتقرأ أكثر عن المسيحيه من مصادر موثوقه .
> ...



ولما يرضى الله بموت جسده.وادا مات فمن الدي سوف يحييه,?


----------



## waseem (10 فبراير 2007)

استغفر الله العظيم  

          لا إله الا الله  محمد رسول الله


----------



## جميل رشدى (11 فبراير 2007)

من الافضل لنا ان نتعمق فى الايمان المسيحى الذى سلمه لنا الرب يسوع وهذا هو الطريق المستقيم المريح لنا واى مجادلات تشوش على مااستلمناه من الرب يسوع له كل المجد هى لاتفيدنا فى شئء بل تصبح مع مرور الزمن هى الاساس فى حياتنا ونتوه بها عن معرفة بمن امنا ومقدارالخلاص الذى استلمناه واعتقد انها من حروب ابليس اللعين0 لماذا ننحدر وننحدر الى هذه المجادلات وننسى الروحيات  المشبعة لنا


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يبارك حياتك:yaka:


----------



## الياس دكور (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: انا مسيحي*

اخواني الرب يبارككم اشكر مشاركتكم  قال الرب يسوع المسيح له المجد الى ابد الابدين من تمارهم تعرفونا  . ونحن المؤمنون يميزنا حبنا بعضنا لبعض عملآ بوصية رب المجد احبوا بعضكم بعضآ كما احببتكم  وايضآ اوصانا ان نحب اعدائنا ونبارك لاعنينا والخوة المسلمين واخص المسلمة التي تفتخر واللي ما عاجبه ينتحر اننا لن ولن ننتحر مجرد دخولك ومشاركتك لنا هذا فخر لنا . كما واعقب على  جميع المعقبين ان كنتم للرب فالرب يهتم بكم وهو بالحقيقة يقرع على ابوابكم ومن يفتح له يدخل ويتعشى معه شايفين قد ايه ربنا متواضع  يارب يا يسوع يا متواضعه القلب اجعل قلبي متل قلبك . 
امين


----------

